# Which lens for D5000?



## Max Headroom (Dec 21, 2009)

Hello everyone!


----------



## IgsEMT (Dec 21, 2009)

what do you have? whats your budget? what do you want to shoot? whats your background?


----------



## KmH (Dec 21, 2009)

Hey Max, a little to much room in the head there?

Uh, A lens for what? Doink :lmao:

Piece of cake, a nice little zoom like this one:

just be sure and tell them you want it in black, becuse the 3-day-old-puke green just doesn't cut it.

Sigma | 200-500mm f/2.8 EX DG APO IF Autofocus Lens | 597306

All kidding aside. You need 3 lenses to have a complete basic kit (70mm to 200mm). It's also known as the Nikon Trinity

Nikon | AF-S Zoom-Nikkor 70-200mm f/2.8G ED VR II Lens | 2185

Nikon | AF-S Zoom Nikkor 24-70mm f/2.8G ED Autofocus Lens | 2164

Nikon | AF-S Zoom Nikkor 14-24mm f/2.8G ED AF Lens | 2163 | B&H

Above 200mm it starts getting a little pricey because you're getting into the more specialized sports and wildlife gear:

Nikon | 300mm f/2.8 G-AFS ED-IF VR Lens | 2154 | B&H Photo Video

Nikon | AF-S Nikkor 400mm f/2.8G ED VR Autofocus Lens | 2171

Nikon | AF-S Nikkor 500mm f/4G ED VR Autofocus Lens - | 2172

Nikon | Telephoto AF-S Nikkor 600mm f/4G ED VR Autofocus | 2173

But those 7 lenses will cover just about everything you might want to shoot. :thumbup:


----------



## DScience (Dec 21, 2009)

KmH said:


> Piece of cake, a nice little zoom like this one:
> 
> just be sure and tell them you want it in black.
> 
> Sigma | 200-500mm f/2.8 EX DG APO IF Autofocus Lens | 597306




lol lol 

don't forget to thrown in a tripod...........................for the lens!


----------



## IgsEMT (Dec 21, 2009)

> don't forget to thrown in a tripod...........................for the lens!


And 2 flash units, sb800 or sb900 as master


----------



## KmH (Dec 21, 2009)

DScience said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> > Piece of cake, a nice little zoom like this one:
> ...


A tripod!!!!! A tripod!!!!! A tripod!!!!!!

No!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

An Ed Dolly I think: MSE - Matthews Studio Equipment, with the Matthews Mini Bazooka. (MUST be purchased separately, only $400.)


----------



## Max Headroom (Dec 22, 2009)

KmH said:


> Hey Max, a little to much room in the head there?
> 
> Uh, A lens for what? Doink :lmao:
> 
> ...


LOL Thanks for even bothering answer the vaguest lens-question ever! 

Seriously though, what really happened was that the largest part of my message was rejected, probably because I copy-pasted from Word and had some embedded links too (strangely it showed OK when I posted it).
So, here I go again, no copy-pasting or links this time :

I'm about to buy a D5000 and I'm looking for a good yet affordable walk-around lens. It will probably be my only lens for a quite a while. I've narrowed the short-list down to the following candidates:
* Nikkor 16-85 VR
* Nikkor 18-105 VR
* Nikkor 18-200 VR
* Tamron 17-50 VC

I would really appreciate your opinion on image quality, AF speed and accuracy and any other things that may not appear on specs, like real-life performance in bright lighting conditions (flare, contrast-loss due to fogging etc).

Thanks a lot!

(End of message :mrgreen


----------



## KmH (Dec 22, 2009)

Max Headroom said:


> I'm about to buy a D5000 and I'm looking for a good yet affordable walk-around lens. It will probably be my only lens for a quite a while. I've narrowed the short-list down to the following candidates:
> * Nikkor 16-85 VR
> * Nikkor 18-105 VR
> * Nikkor 18-200 VR
> ...


Don't get the Nikon 18-200 mm, unless you enjoy trying to correct complex barrel and pin cushion distortion in Photoshop. It has the worst distortion of any Nikon lens made today.

I would say get the Nikon 18-105.


----------



## PhotoXopher (Dec 22, 2009)

I'd skip all of those and go for the Sigma 18-250 HSM OS...


----------



## Max Headroom (Dec 22, 2009)

PhotoXopher said:


> I'd skip all of those and go for the Sigma 18-250 HSM OS...


Thank you for your suggestion, I hadn't thought of that. Do you believe Sigma is optically better or just more versatile, due to it's larger zoom factor? 
I must say that I put much more weight to the first than the later; I also think than I like more, extra mm's at the "wide" than "tele" part of the range.


----------



## PhotoXopher (Dec 22, 2009)

It's been a wonderful walk around lens for me, as seen here - you be the judge. Everything about this lens is great; the price, the range and the quality.

(Click for full size)


----------



## Max Headroom (Dec 22, 2009)

Looks stunning at 80mm, f/11 indeed!
Checking some other samples, taken under bright light and using various focal length and aperture settings, I noticed awful CAs. Have you had any such problems?


----------



## PhotoXopher (Dec 22, 2009)

Had nothing but great experiences with this lens (user error aside of course).

Here's more:
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...news-reviews/184840-sigma-18-250-awesome.html


----------

